# Carving classic patterns - the art of wood carving by artisans



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

New product, promises to be great


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thanks again for sharing, Yamato.
the elegance of your projects and skill of your carvers is just amazing to see every time.
and I'll mention it again that I would much rather hear the sounds of the shop and the tools being used than "elevator music". hearing craftsmen using their tools is music to my ears !!


----------

